
Your Nexus S Could Taste Ice Cream Sandwich As Early As Today - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/16/your-nexus-s-could-taste-ice-cream-sandwich-as-early-as-today/
======
mshafrir
Install it manually: [http://www.androidcentral.com/how-manually-update-your-
gsm-n...](http://www.androidcentral.com/how-manually-update-your-gsm-nexus-s-
ice-cream-sandwich)

~~~
rodion_89
Have you tried it? I have a GSM Nexus S but not on T-Mobile. Does that
actually make a difference?

~~~
mshafrir
Tried it on my T-Mobile Nexus S and it worked perfectly. Can't speak to other
carriers but doubt that it matters.. try at your own risk though.

------
mMark
If you're rooted using MIUI, CM, or any other custom mod you won't be able to
do the update - it verifies the ROM you're on - wants stock GB.

Use this ROM instead. *Still uploading at time of post. <http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=1396038>

------
Apocryphon
I'm in no hurry, as I just got a Nexus S. Wouldn't it run Ice Cream Sandwich
worse than it runs Gingerbread?

~~~
usaar333
I used an unoptimized ROM a few weeks back for the Nexus S 4G. Scrolling
performance is much better in the launcher and browser than Gingerbread. The
high memory use though slowed application loading (I'm guessing the apps kept
getting kicked out of RAM) enough that I switched back to Gingerbread.
Supposedly, the real ICS image for Nexus S is optimized for the device's mere
384 MB of ram.

------
samstokes
So wait, I get software Back and Home buttons right next to my hardware Back
and Home buttons? WTF, Google?

~~~
antonlitvinenko
nope, you will not have those buttons duplicated (just upgraded my Nexus S to
ICS)

~~~
samstokes
Cool, thanks for confirming that. I guess Techcrunch photoshopped that
screenshot together.

------
shoanm
I just upgraded my unlocked T-mobile Nexus S. No issues so far.

------
usaar333
Anyone know if there is a good custom ROM for the Nexus S 4g?

